# "Chin drag" during boy time?



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

New twist to the infamous boytime today. While having his boytime, Pinball put his chin on the table and started sliding it all over the place. Then he'd get up, more boytime and back down with his head to slide along the table... Is this normal behavior?  I had never seen this before....


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

That sounds hillarious to see in action. I have no idea why he'd do that. Maybe he likes the feel of the table's texture on his skin? Maybe it's a way to scratch an itch?

I've found crusty evidence of my Alfred finding out the magic of his weenie, but I've never seen him in action. What do they do exactly? Do they ball up and lick themselves, or do they hump stuff for uh, satisfaction from the friction?


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Hazesti said:


> That sounds hillarious to see in action. I have no idea why he'd do that. Maybe he likes the feel of the table's texture on his skin? Maybe it's a way to scratch an itch?
> 
> I've found crusty evidence of my Alfred finding out the magic of his weenie, but I've never seen him in action. What do they do exactly? Do they ball up and lick themselves, or do they hump stuff for uh, satisfaction from the friction?


It was hilarious but I didn't feel it was right to videotape him during his "private" time :?  He had never done the pushing his chin across the table part, so I was wondering if they do that sometimes or what. He never has any itches really, so I don't know what could've made him do that. He looked like a little snowplow or Swiffer sliding across my table.

Good thing yours does it in private. Mine does it every day in front of us and in his cage. He gets really tense (almost like if he's about to poop) but then his butt kind of pulls in/curls in and it goes back and forth. Sometimes his back makes that angry cat curl. And then out of nowhere comes the peewee. It doesn't last long though.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

MrPinball said:


> He looked like a little snowplow or Swiffer sliding across my table.)


never had a boy hedgie, but that just sounds like the funniest thing in the world to see :lol: hey, everybody has their thing..maybe thats just his haha


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Hazesti said:


> That sounds hillarious to see in action. I have no idea why he'd do that. Maybe he likes the feel of the table's texture on his skin? Maybe it's a way to scratch an itch?
> 
> I've found crusty evidence of my Alfred finding out the magic of his weenie, but I've never seen him in action. What do they do exactly? Do they ball up and lick themselves, or do they hump stuff for uh, satisfaction from the friction?


During Sonic's boy time he is semi curled in ball. I am not sure what else he does cause when he is having his "boy time" I leave him alone and let him do his thing.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hazesti said:


> I've found crusty evidence of my Alfred finding out the magic of his weenie


This line made me burst out laughing :lol:


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Sugargliderlove said:


> I am not sure what else he does cause when he is having his "boy time" I leave him alone and let him do his thing.


Wish I could let mine do his thing to but since he started sliding around the table while doing it I was worried he'd fly off... "I believe I can flyyyy" (insert R. Kelly song) :lol:


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Everytime I picture the chin drag I imagine he's making little motorboat noises.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

crazy-frog style!


----------

